# Roccat USB HUB Apuri



## haftibo (22. Februar 2014)

Moin, wollte nur mal nach Erfahrungsberichten zum Roccat Apuri USB Hub fragen,
lohnt es sich?
Braucht man mehr als 2-4 USB Slots wenn man Videos aufnimmt usw.?
Oder sollte man einfach ein Gehäuse mit mehr USB Slots kaufen?

Roccat Apuri Mauskabelhalterung (ROC-15-310) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Vielen Dank!


----------



## the.hai (22. Februar 2014)

du kannst dir auch einfach nen stinknormalen usbhub kaufen 

ich hab auch nen billigen 4fach unterm schreibtisch hängen, wo maus und tastatur rangehen.


----------



## f4ke (22. Februar 2014)

hab eins gehabt, und wieder verkauft, nachdem es nur da lag, total unnötig, sieht nur cool aus aber sonst, da hat *the.hai* recht, einen stinknormalen kaufen oder eben einen wo du in den pc vorne rein schieben kannst.


----------



## Abductee (22. Februar 2014)

haftibo schrieb:


> Oder sollte man einfach ein Gehäuse mit mehr USB Slots kaufen?


 
Ich kenn dein Gehäuse jetzt nicht, aber an meine vorderen Gehäuse kommen nur temporäre Sachen wie USB-Sticks oder vielleicht mal ein Datenkabel vom Handy, dabei benütz ich maximal zwei gleichzeitig.
Alles andere wird auf die 6 oder 8 rückwärtigen USB-Buchsen verteilt.
Wozu sollte man noch mehr Steckplätze brauchen?


----------



## haftibo (22. Februar 2014)

Ok, danke dann hab ich mich jetzt auch beim Gehäuse für eins mit 4 USB Slots vorne entschieden!


----------



## haftibo (22. Februar 2014)

Das ist das Gehäuse:
Sharkoon MA-W1000 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Abductee (22. Februar 2014)

Standartbestückung mit 2x 2.0 und 2x 3.0
Was willst du denn alles vorne anstecken?
Bitte sag jetzt nicht Tastatur und Maus.


----------



## haftibo (22. Februar 2014)

USB Stick(s)
Kamera bzw. Cardreader
Handy
Ventilator


----------



## Abductee (22. Februar 2014)

Daten/Ladekabel, Ventilator, Kamera und auch der Cardreader lässt sich wenn das Kabel lang genug ist problemlos hinten anstecken.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Februar 2014)

Mehr USB Slots sind immer gut!


----------



## Abductee (23. Februar 2014)

Bei Gehäusen mit einem 3,5" Ausschnitt würd sich so was hier anbieten:
InLine® Frontpanel für den Floppy Schacht, 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, 33394K: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
http://www.amazon.de/Akasa-AK-ICR-0...UTF8&qid=1393144293&sr=8-4&keywords=usb+panel


----------

